# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Güneş'ten uyarı: "Seri devam etsin"

## ozzylive

Trabzonspor, İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyespor maçının hazırlıklarını tamamladı dün akşam İstanbul’a geldi. Bordo-mavili ekibin basına ve taraftarlara kapalı yapılan son antrenmanın taktik ağırlıklı geçtiği bildirildi. Kanat organizasyonları ve gol çalışmaları üzerinde durduğu öğrenilen teknik direktör şenol Güneş’in oyuncularına, “Son iki maçı kazanıp çıkış yakaladık; seriyi bozmayın” dediği bildirildi.

*Halil yeniden doğdu*
Eintracht Frankfurt’tan sezon başında Trabzonspor’a transfer olan Halil Altıntop, hedefinin tekrar milli formayı giymek olduğunu söyledi. Altıntop yaptığı açıklamada, yeni sezonda şanssızlığının gittiğini belirterek şunları söyledi: “şeytanın bacağını geçtiğimiz yıl bir türlü kıramamıştım. Yeni sezonda şansızlığım gitti. Artık daha rahat oynuyor, gollerimi atıyor, attırıyorum da. üok formdayım. Milli takımda yeni yapılanmada ben de olacağım” diye konuştu.

----------

